

FBI sent cloned Kim Dotcom files despite judge's call - lostlogin
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10811266

======
hastur
A lesson for NZ law enforcement (and in other countries): don't cooperate with
US law enforcement too closely; don't let them take stuff (esp. evidence) out
of your country.

